# Air Time at Silver Lake 4-23-2022



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Air Time at Silver Lake 





*


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Sounded like your exhaust was clogged. Should have gotten a lot more air


----------

